# Spinach-Dried Cranberry Salad Recipe



## Anne

*SPINACH-DRIED CRANBERRY SALAD*

*I love spinach salad, so I was very happy when a friend gave me this recipe. It's delicious!*

*Serves 4-6.*

*1- 6 ounce package baby spinach leaves, rinsed and dried*
*2 Tablespoons fresh orange juice*
*1 teaspoon balsamic vinegar*
*1 teaspoon Dijon mustard*
*3 Tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil*
*Kosher salt to taste*
*Freshly cracked black pepper corns*
*3 Tablespoons pine nuts, toasted*
*2 Tablespoons sweetened dried cranberries*

*In a small bowl, whisk together the orange juice, vinegar, mustard and olive oil, season with salt and pepper to taste.*

*At serving time, drizzle the dressing over the spinach leaves and toss lightly. (Note: the dressing may be heated and poured over the spinach leaves also).*

*Place a small amount of the dressed spinach leaves on individual plates, sprinkle dried cranberries and toasted pine nuts on top and serve.*


----------



## kadesma

_Anne,_
_your recipe looks wonderful...Once the spinach scare here is over and spinach is safe and available again..I'll be putting this on the table.  Thank you._

_kadesma _


----------



## TATTRAT

Though the salad sounds delish! Sounds suitable for a cool fall night OR a nice summer salad!...


I will wait(unfortunatly) until the FDA clears my favorite leafy green for eatible-ness.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## shpj4

Your Spinach-dried Cranberry Salad receipe sounds great.  I will make a copy for my receipe book.

Enjoy your salad and have a nice day.

Jill and Jolie


----------



## jkath

In a word, YUM!


----------



## Gretchen

Unfortunately we won't be eating this good sounding thing for a while.


----------



## licia

Anne, it is a wonderful recipe and I'm thinking about growing my own spinach this fall. I've done so before and used the baby leaves as they get large enough - It lasts quite a while in the fall.  I'll certainly make the recipe.


----------



## amber

licia said:
			
		

> Anne, it is a wonderful recipe and I'm thinking about growing my own spinach this fall. I've done so before and used the baby leaves as they get large enough - It lasts quite a while in the fall.  I'll certainly make the recipe.



Great idea licia!  You'll know exactly what goes into your spinach.  It's too cold up here to start a fall crop, snow will be falling soon, but what a great idea for anyone else that has longer seasons.  I wonder how well it would do as an indoor crop?  I do know it's suppose to be seeded outdoors in early spring here, but hey who knows, it may grow indoors during the winter when the days get a bit longer, and no doubt it will be cheaper than anything bagged or fresh when the scare is over.


----------



## Anne

You know, I never thought about this e coli thing when I posted this recipe, but I'm glad everyone else did!  That's a real scare right now.  

Licia, some of our friends here have winter gardens.  I'd love to grow some spinach and also some cauliflower.  I just asked DH whether he would plant some, and he said he would.  Do you want to race to see whose spinach is ready first?


----------



## SierraCook

Bumping up just because it sounds good, easy, and a great summer time meal.  The addition of some crumbled bacon would make it very tasty.


----------

